# Leaf hoppers, what do you do?



## Johny99 (May 14, 2016)

Last year I was invaded by leaf hoppers. On the Tempranillo it got so bad it impacted ripening. So far I've had a few vines show more than 20 to a leaf, WSU's intervention number. I hate to use chemicals, but I don't want it to be worse than last year. Anyway, have you had a severe infestation? What have you done?


----------



## hounddawg (May 15, 2016)

try food grade DIATOMACCEOUS EARTH
Richard::








Johny99 said:


> Last year I was invaded by leaf hoppers. On the Tempranillo it got so bad it impacted ripening. So far I've had a few vines show more than 20 to a leaf, WSU's intervention number. I hate to use chemicals, but I don't want it to be worse than last year. Anyway, have you had a severe infestation? What have you done?


----------



## hounddawg (May 15, 2016)

depending where you live a flock of guineas, does wonders for insects, skeeters, an ticks as well, the diatomaceous earth would be a death sentence to your bees and butterflies, sorry when I recommended that earth the other night I might of been taste testing my wines









Johny99 said:


> Last year I was invaded by leaf hoppers. On the Tempranillo it got so bad it impacted ripening. So far I've had a few vines show more than 20 to a leaf, WSU's intervention number. I hate to use chemicals, but I don't want it to be worse than last year. Anyway, have you had a severe infestation? What have you done?


----------



## Johny99 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey hounding, always taste before anything else. They use the d-earth here for pears. My issue is my small tractor mount sprayer won't handle the slurry. So far I'm trying oil and prayer. The first hatch wasn't too bad so I have high hopes


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 30, 2016)

I forget, but you can look it up on the internet , pure extracts, like say pepper mint that runs ants off, their are many natural extracts. it has been so long that I can not remember about I guess your leaf hopper is what we call grass hoppers, when I look up things like that I look for what natural repellants, extracts their is for your home, I keep vanilla and ;peppermint to keep out ants an mice, their are books on the internet for use in your house, usually books are labeled all natural remedies for insects or home all natural remedies for insect control, anyway you can then use outside for your plants as well a lot of things you can spray with dish washing soap mixed with water, I hope this helps,
Dawg


----------



## grapeman (Jun 30, 2016)

Here is a link to an organic treatment page http://www.planetnatural.com/pest-problem-solver/garden-pests/leafhopper-control/


----------



## TonyR (Jun 30, 2016)

What about water and dishsoap spray? I use seiven to take care of these type of problems


----------



## Johny99 (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks guys. I hit the table grape with Sevin yesterday as it is really hit hard. I'm trying to find something less nasty for the wine grapes as they are still not too bad. I picked up some neem oil so I'll see how that works. Didn't think of dish soap, works for house plants tho.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jul 5, 2016)

Pyganic, did the number on our apples with leafhoppers, natural pyrethroid. WVMJ


----------



## Johny99 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thanks WV

So yesterday I tried 3 different things:

1. A garden spray basically an oil
2. Pyrethrin, same as in Pyganic
3. Soap

Each 5 rows of various infestation.

I'll give it a few days and report back.


----------

